# How to culture dwarf white woodlice?



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi, 
To those of you currently working with these, can you give details on culturing, general care, rate of production, feeding, etc? Any pics of your culture set-ups? I'm planning on picking some up but wanted to see what was entailed first. Thanks!

Jordan


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.pollywog.co.uk/woodlice.html
well this is a frog site, so the info is probably good for us, and it looks easy so id give it a shot.
good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll a little short for time today. But, I'll try to post a general care guide for these guys in the next day or two. In the mean time check out the link mentioned above. It's got good info.

Derek


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

The link twisner posted gives the basics for culturing woodlice, Tropical White Woodlice need to be kept warm for optimal production - I place mine on top of a viv to get heat from the lights. You can pile up corrugated cardboard in the container to provide extra surface area to the culture which will also increase production.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Just check out the post I made in the food FAQ about isopods- it should be fairly similar.


----------

